# Disappeared: Chapter 6 Part 1 (Don't read unless you've read the other chapters)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It was about 10 at night. Nikolai, Victor and I walked through the streets to Elena's house, and came a few blocks from it. We went stealthily through the darkness so that we would not be seen from the windows. We got to the building and went up the stairs very quietly, and wondered whether or not to visit her room. We decided that it would get us in too much more trouble.
I got an idea. "To the roof! Quickly! If she would kill herself, I would expect her to jump off the building."
"Jump? That's a rather brave thing for a girl to attempt," said Nikolai, but we all went back to the stairs, and got to the very top. The door which had a lock on it, had already been opened. We knew what to do.
We all stepped onto the roof, and had a view of much of the city. It was rather windy up there, and I held my coat tightly to me. We looked around but could see nothing, and stepped to the edge of the building. The buildings in the block were in fact so close to each other that one could easily jump from one roof top to the other. Elena's apartment was right below us.
We hid in the dark some feet away from the door that came up to the roof top. No one came. For nearly 2 hours, we waited. Nikolai had his watch with him, although in the dark it was quite hard to see. I began to doubt whether or not this was a good a idea.

But it was about 5 minutes to midnight that we saw her come. And she was not alone.


----------

